# Games



## Bigfoot17 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have not seen much discussion of games around here for years. However, I'd like to start some discussion/suggestion.

I love playing the games that are on my Tivos. Wordsmith and Rockswap are my favorites. Wordsmith is considerably different on the Premier as you cannot see the tiles that will be revealed until you play a tile.

Rockswap annoys me when all the levels are completed the game simply offers a congratulations and moves on. It seems to me that if like Wordsmith it stored the score, or date, etc it would offer some additional challenge.

What do you think?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bigfoot17 said:


> Wordsmith is considerably different on the Premier as you cannot see the tiles that will be revealed until you play a tile.


Yeah, that's a bug in the HME implementation. It should be fixed in 20.3.1 (it was for me)... but the same version broke my Reversi, with a different transparency-related bug (sigh).


----------

